# Jdm import suggestions?



## weiss_hail36 (Oct 27, 2017)

Looking for reliable website or organization that imports motors from japan directly. Specifically crate motors, ca18de's ka24de's and sr20de's. any help would be greatly apprciated, just not trying to spend an arm and leg on a siezed engine.


----------

